

Parse Powered iOS Table Views: Remote Data Driven Tables in Minutes - jamesjyu
http://blog.parse.com/2011/12/28/parse-powered-ios-table-views/

======
pkaler
If you use CoreData (and you should) you can get the same effect by using a
NSFetchedResultsController.
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/CoreDa...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/CoreData/Reference/NSFetchedResultsController_Class/Reference/Reference.html)

The advantage of using Parse is that it syncs the local store with the store
on the server. However, if your server exposes a RESTful API, it isn't too
difficult to sync by writing up a bunch of closures using
NSURLConnection+BlocksKit.h.
[https://github.com/zwaldowski/BlocksKit/blob/master/BlocksKi...](https://github.com/zwaldowski/BlocksKit/blob/master/BlocksKit/NSURLConnection+BlocksKit.h)

~~~
bjtitus
Parse's SDK makes the syncing significantly easier. I tried a combination of
REST + CoreData and also a locally running version of CouchDB replicating with
a CouchDB server. Parse was by far the simplest to implement and comparatively
surprisingly fast.

The Parse team has done a great job so far and I'm excited to see what other
improvements they make. This little exercise is a good intro to their
platform.

------
jacquesgt
Is there a way to export data from Parse? If not, how do you address developer
concers about getting locked in to the platform?

~~~
csmajorfive
You can export all your data through our REST API. We plan to offer a one-
click solution soon.

------
alastairpat
I swear, whenever I start to implement something for my Parse-based app, Parse
just goes and adds it to their framework. Stop making my life so easy!

------
awt
Anyone thought through the advantages of using Parse vs. iCloud for sync? For
a multi-platform app, Parse seems to be the way to go. The only disadvantage I
can see is that I ( as a service provider ) have to pay the storage costs of
parse, while Apple handles the storage costs for iCloud (including collecting
expenses from users who opt for more than the free 5gb).

~~~
matthavener
Parse does a lot more than iCloud. You can manage users and share data between
users, facebook integration and push notification services.

------
tszming
The UI part is easy if you are using Three20 (while some people might argue
:p), the backend part seems very attractive as you don't need to have the
knowledge to setup the web server/storage for serving the data, and need to
worry about the scalability issue etc.

Would be great if you also provide a CMS for editing the data.

~~~
csmajorfive
We do. It still has a long way to go but you can edit the data via our data
browser.

------
sunsu
Feature Suggestion: would be great if they automatically lazy loaded images as
well.

~~~
ericflo
* Check out EGOImageLoading <https://github.com/enormego/EGOImageLoading>

* Or the UIImageView category in AFNetworking <https://github.com/AFNetworking/AFNetworking>

* Or this <https://github.com/anoopr/fully-loaded>

* There are many more...

------
evanlong
It's like magic. I can just magically sync from server to phone.

~~~
jamesjyu
:)

~~~
pajop
James - who do I need to email for corporate accounts & partnerships ;)

~~~
tikhon
enterprise at parse :)

